# Central FL Crew Get Together?



## snkbyt

OK as of late there seems to be a little more interest in forming a Central Florida Crew, so lets see what the interest is, where to have the 1st meet & greet, and then see if we can make this a monthly HERF w/different B&M hosting.

Add your screen name - first name - location to members list

*Members List*

snkbyt - Alex - Satellite Beach


----------



## mikey202

I would be up for a cental Florida herf!! Let me know.:ss


----------



## DennisP

*Members List*

snkbyt - Alex - Satellite Beach
DennisP - Dennis - Maitland


----------



## El Dano

Members List

snkbyt - Alex - Satellite Beach
DennisP - Dennis - Maitland
El Dano - Dan - Indialantic


:cb


----------



## Ron1YY

Can I be an Honorary Member? :r

Ron


----------



## mikey202

Members List

snkbyt - Alex - Satellite Beach
DennisP - Dennis - Maitland
El Dano - Dan - Indialantic
Mikey202 - Mike- Gainesville


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Can I be an Honorary Member? :r
> 
> Ron


sure just like I'm a Honorary Member of the So FL Crew


----------



## sepia5

Work and school permitting, I'd be interested:

snkbyt - Alex - Satellite Beach
DennisP - Dennis - Maitland
El Dano - Dan - Indialantic
Mikey202 - Mike- Gainesville
sepia5 - Graham - St. Petersburg


----------



## mike32312

Tallahassee Here. Maybe able to get to a couple of them.


----------



## Blueface

snkbyt said:


> OK as of late there seems to be a little more interest in forming a Central Florida Crew, so lets see what the interest is, where to have the 1st meet & greet, and then see if we can make this a monthly HERF w/different B&M hosting.
> 
> Add your screen name - first name - location to members list
> 
> *Members List*
> 
> snkbyt - Alex - Satellite Beach


Right weekend?
I might be in town and not traveling?
Can be a weekend get away for wife and I to Orlando area?
Cigars?
New friends?
Old friends?
Booze?
Hotel sex?
Hotel sex?
Hotel sex?
Hotel sex? (OK, so I am hung on Hotel sex)
Charley's Steakhouse?

Could possibly just find me heading up that way.

P.S.
Alex, nice "smiling" Avatar.:r
Called Nelson, yet again. Gave me a commitment to send them yesterday. Needless to say, no photos yet. Going to have to go and pick them up in person in Hialeah.


----------



## snkbyt

Blueface said:


> Right weekend?
> I might be in town and not traveling?
> Can be a weekend get away for wife and I to Orlando area?
> Cigars?
> New friends?
> Old friends?
> Booze?
> Hotel sex?
> Hotel sex?
> Hotel sex?
> Hotel sex? (OK, so I am hung on Hotel sex)
> Charley's Steakhouse?
> 
> Could possibly just find me heading up that way.
> 
> P.S.
> Alex, nice "smiling" Avatar.:r
> Called Nelson, yet again. Gave me a commitment to send them yesterday. Needless to say, no photos yet. Going to have to go and pick them up in person in Hialeah.




its been a week now I don't think there is such a pic in existence....


----------



## Bigkerm

*MEMBER LIST*

snkbyt - Alex - Satellite Beach
DennisP - Dennis - Maitland
El Dano - Dan - Indialantic
Mikey202 - Mike- Gainesville
sepia5 - Graham - St. Petersburg
Bigkerm - Matthew - Palm Bay


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> Can I be an Honorary Member? :r
> 
> Ron


Im in for the membership (oh wait im not a Central Fl Boy:tg) Oh well let me know where the meeting or herf will be in august when im there. My father maybe coming with me as well.


----------



## Tuxguy

I maybe down to get together. I live in Winter Haven


----------



## snkbyt

Tuxguy said:


> I maybe down to get together. I live in Winter Haven


add your name to the list, I'll give it about another week and see how many crew members we have


----------



## carni

sound good



snkbyt - Alex - Satellite Beach
DennisP - Dennis - Maitland
El Dano - Dan - Indialantic
Mikey202 - Mike- Gainesville
sepia5 - Graham - St. Petersburg
carni-Jeremy-Lakeland


----------



## Tuxguy

snkbyt - Alex - Satellite Beach
DennisP - Dennis - Maitland
El Dano - Dan - Indialantic
Mikey202 - Mike- Gainesville
sepia5 - Graham - St. Petersburg
carni-Jeremy-Lakeland
Tuxguy - Jason- Winter Haven


----------



## snkbyt

Tuxguy said:


> snkbyt - Alex - Satellite Beach
> DennisP - Dennis - Maitland
> El Dano - Dan - Indialantic
> Mikey202 - Mike- Gainesville
> sepia5 - Graham - St. Petersburg
> carni-Jeremy-Lakeland
> Tuxguy - Jason- Winter Haven


not bad 7 so far................we'll let it go till Friday and then start to nail down a date and place


----------



## snkbyt

snkbyt said:


> not bad 7 so far................we'll let it go till Friday and then start to nail down a date and place


bump.............................shameless


----------



## DennisP

snkbyt said:


> bump.............................shameless


One more.


----------



## Ron1YY

Looking good there Bro!!!! Sounds like it's going to be a killer get down!!!

Might just have to pack some of the crew and crash!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Tuxguy said:


> snkbyt - Alex - Satellite Beach
> DennisP - Dennis - Maitland
> El Dano - Dan - Indialantic
> Mikey202 - Mike- Gainesville
> sepia5 - Graham - St. Petersburg
> carni-Jeremy-Lakeland
> Tuxguy - Jason- Winter Haven


snkbyt - Alex - Satellite Beach
DennisP - Dennis - Maitland
El Dano - Dan - Indialantic
Mikey202 - Mike- Gainesville
sepia5 - Graham - St. Petersburg
Bigkerm - Matthew - Palm Bay
Tuxguy - Jason - Winter Haven
carni - Jeremy - Lakeland

8 now


----------



## Tuxguy

I know 2 other people that maybe interested that are not forum members


----------



## snkbyt

Tuxguy said:


> I know 2 other people that maybe interested that are not forum members


get them to join............I'm pushing a non-member as well


----------



## DennisP

I've also got a buddy moving from Seattle to Gainesville, starts the drive today and enjoys cigars. He's a member, but don't think he's made a post. Won't be able to get him on here for a week with his move.


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Looking good there Bro!!!! Sounds like it's going to be a killer get down!!!
> 
> Might just have to pack some of the crew and crash!!!!
> 
> Ron


the more the better.................combine forces and unite


----------



## mikey202

DennisP said:


> I've also got a buddy moving from Seattle to Gainesville, starts the drive today and enjoys cigars.


Tell your buddy to give me a shout via PM when he gets to Gainesville.:tu


----------



## floydpink

floydpink-Pete-Orlando. Please let me know as I would be thrilled to herf and have some ideas.

As far as location and size as well as selection, I can't imagine a better place than Corona in Orlando. Hard to get lost as it's right off I-4 on Sandlake.


----------



## snkbyt

floydpink said:


> floydpink-Pete-Orlando. Please let me know as I would be thrilled to herf and have some ideas.
> 
> As far as location and size as well as selection, I can't imagine a better place than Corona in Orlando. Hard to get lost as it's right off I-4 on Sandlake.


add your info to the list

snkbyt - Alex - Satellite Beach
DennisP - Dennis - Maitland
El Dano - Dan - Indialantic
Mikey202 - Mike- Gainesville
sepia5 - Graham - St. Petersburg
Bigkerm - Matthew - Palm Bay
Tuxguy - Jason - Winter Haven
carni - Jeremy - Lakeland


----------



## gefell

add your info to the list

snkbyt - Alex - Satellite Beach
DennisP - Dennis - Maitland
El Dano - Dan - Indialantic
Mikey202 - Mike- Gainesville
sepia5 - Graham - St. Petersburg
Bigkerm - Matthew - Palm Bay
Tuxguy - Jason - Winter Haven
carni - Jeremy - Lakeland
gefell-Stephen-lakeland

Looking forward to smoking some of my aged cigars for this !


----------



## snkbyt

gefell said:


> add your info to the list
> 
> snkbyt - Alex - Satellite Beach
> DennisP - Dennis - Maitland
> El Dano - Dan - Indialantic
> Mikey202 - Mike- Gainesville
> sepia5 - Graham - St. Petersburg
> Bigkerm - Matthew - Palm Bay
> Tuxguy - Jason - Winter Haven
> carni - Jeremy - Lakeland
> floydpink - Pete - Orlando
> gefell - Stephen - Lakeland
> 
> Looking forward to smoking some of my aged cigars for this !


OK now that the list has enough to be official, lets get this ball rolling

1st gathering of the CFLC will be in July
vote for either the 21st or the 28th (majority rules)
the 1st clan gathering I will host at my place as a BBQ HERF
details to follow


----------



## gefell

I vote the 28th, will be outta town of the 21st.


----------



## floydpink

Either date is ok for me, although I won't arrive until later if it's a saturday.


----------



## snkbyt

_vote results so far_

snkbyt - Alex - Satellite Beach - 28th
DennisP - Dennis - Maitland - 
El Dano - Dan - Indialantic - 
Mikey202 - Mike- Gainesville - 
sepia5 - Graham - St. Petersburg - 
Bigkerm - Matthew - Palm Bay - 
Tuxguy - Jason - Winter Haven - 
carni - Jeremy - Lakeland -
floydpink - Pete - Orlando - either
gefell - Stephen - Lakeland - 28th


----------



## mikey202

Either..I'm easy to please


----------



## snkbyt

snkbyt said:


> _vote results so far_
> 
> snkbyt - Alex - Satellite Beach - 28th
> DennisP - Dennis - Maitland -
> El Dano - Dan - Indialantic -
> Mikey202 - Mike- Gainesville - either
> sepia5 - Graham - St. Petersburg -
> Bigkerm - Matthew - Palm Bay -
> Tuxguy - Jason - Winter Haven -
> carni - Jeremy - Lakeland -
> floydpink - Pete - Orlando - either
> gefell - Stephen - Lakeland - 28th


just had a mini HERF w/Bigkerm at my place.........had fun smoke a few, tossed a few hand grenades at each other


----------



## Tuxguy

gefell said:


> I vote the 28th, will be outta town of the 21st.


 Me Too, 28th would be better


----------



## snkbyt

_vote results so far

snkbyt - Alex - Satellite Beach - 28th
DennisP - Dennis - Maitland - 
El Dano - Dan - Indialantic - 
Mikey202 - Mike- Gainesville - either
sepia5 - Graham - St. Petersburg - 
Bigkerm - Matthew - Palm Bay - 
Tuxguy - Jason - Winter Haven - 28th
carni - Jeremy - Lakeland -
floydpink - Pete - Orlando - either
gefell - Stephen - Lakeland - 28th_


----------



## Ron1YY

Hmmm, let me think about this.......

1) Talk to the crew tomorrow.......
2) Dig through the addy list and plug it into the Tom Tom
3) Figure out if I'm renting a Van or a Convertible
4) Get a head count........
5)Setup the handgrenades
6) Crash IT!!!!!!!!

Hehehe Sneaky, aren't I!!!!!!!! SSSSHHHHHHH Don't tell!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Hey, on a side note, Akatora may be in Florida from Sweden the weekend of the 28th........... Use your imagination where I will end up with him that weekend if it goes down on the 28th :mn :ss :al :al :ss


Ron


----------



## JRedner

I don't know if anyone has ever heard of the Cigar Castle in Tampa/Temple Terrace, but it's a 2000 sq ft humidor and cigar bar with an attached private members area which is itself attached to the beer store witht he largest beer selection in the southeast. 

I work there. And while I am a newbie here I'd like to throw in a vote Cigar Castle because it has the best mix of space and great beer/wine/port to accompany a meet up. I could only go on a saturday, but I could also bring the sickest beer most folks are lilely to ever see in their lives. There aren't many cigar bars where you can buy a 43 year old port, a Stag's Leap Cab or a Le Baladin beer to pair with your stick.


----------



## snkbyt

snkbyt said:


> _vote results so far_
> 
> _snkbyt - Alex - Satellite Beach - 28th_
> _DennisP - Dennis - Maitland - _
> _El Dano - Dan - Indialantic - _
> _Mikey202 - Mike- Gainesville - 28th_
> _sepia5 - Graham - St. Petersburg - _
> _Bigkerm - Matthew - Palm Bay - _
> _Tuxguy - Jason - Winter Haven - 28th_
> _carni - Jeremy - Lakeland -_
> _floydpink - Pete - Orlando - 28th_
> _gefell - Stephen - Lakeland - 28th_


OK we the CFLC listed above will have our 1st meet & greet aka HERF at Satellite Beach on the 28th of July, 2007.
a few extra guests may also show up to shaporone this event
BBQ w/hamburgers and brauts, drinks, chips


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> OK we the CFLC listed above will have our 1st meet & greet aka HERF at Satellite Beach on the 28th of July, 2007.
> a few extra guests may also show up to shaporone this event
> BBQ w/hamburgers and brauts, drinks, chips


When will yall know where the meeting will be in august.


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> When will yall know where the meeting will be in august.


TBA later, say mid-July


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> TBA later, say mid-July


OK cool. Drinking and driving in another state might not be all that good for me


----------



## Tuxguy

bump


----------



## El Dano

I am about 75% sure that the 28th works for me.

It should be a great time!


----------



## Tuxguy

El Dano said:


> I am about 75% sure that the 28th works for me.
> 
> It should be a great time!


Add your name to the list


----------



## snkbyt

Tuxguy said:


> Add your name to the list


he is on the list already


----------



## gefell

Cant wait !


----------



## Ron1YY

What's the current count here? Lookin real good Alex!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> What's the current count here? Lookin real good Alex!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


about 1/2 of the list.................and you?


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> What's the current count here? Lookin real good Alex!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Ron,
Do I hear "road herf"?


----------



## snkbyt

Blueface said:


> Ron,
> Do I hear "road herf"?


can you say "ROAD TRIP"


----------



## DennisP

I don't think the 28th is going to work for me as I will be heading to Vegas for a week right after. If things change I'll be sure to throw my name on the list.


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> can you say "ROAD TRIP"


Sure we can say road trip.....BUT doesn't Road Herf sound better!!!!!! Figure, 2.5 hours to get from here to you.....2 Robustos should do the trick!!!!!

Ok, That's 2 for the run, Who else is down for a Road Herf to the Herf???

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

DennisP said:


> I don't think the 28th is going to work for me as I will be heading to Vegas for a week right after. If things change I'll be sure to throw my name on the list.


sorry to hear.....hopefully things will change so you can attend


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Sure we can say road trip.....BUT doesn't Road Herf sound better!!!!!! Figure, 2.5 hours to get from here to you.....2 Robustos should do the trick!!!!!
> 
> Ok, That's 2 for the run, Who else is down for a Road Herf to the Herf???
> 
> Ron


only 2 hours when I drive


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> only 2 hours when I drive


ok, 2 hours. But we still will have a Road Herf to the HERF!!!!!!!!!

So far it's Carlos and me. I'll find out if any of the other brothers want to ride!!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> ok, 2 hours. But we still will have a Road Herf to the HERF!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So far it's Carlos and me. I'll find out if any of the other brothers want to ride!!!!!
> 
> Ron


hope this goes better than the last time we tried this

new thread for 7/28
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=92285


----------



## Made in Dade

Ron1YY said:


> ok, 2 hours. But we still will have a Road Herf to the HERF!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So far it's Carlos and me. I'll find out if any of the other brothers want to ride!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I'm down. Harryculo is in the witness protection program, so not sure about him


----------



## DETROITPHA357

is august 11th here yet


----------



## Made in Dade

South Florida crew meets the Central Florida crew

Time to corrupt our brothers to the north.


----------



## Ron1YY

Made in Dade said:


> South Florida crew meets the Central Florida crew
> 
> Time to corrupt our brothers to the north.


I have a special plan for our brothers to the north!!! We'll plan...I mean talk about it tomorrow.

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> I have a special plan for our brothers to the north!!! We'll plan...I mean talk about it tomorrow.
> 
> Ron


I'm not scared............I've seen what you guys can do cause I've done it also :gn


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> I'm not scared............*I've seen what you guys can do cause I've done it also *:gn


That is true, BUT, they haven't seen what we do!!!!!! :tu :ss :al :mn

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> That is true, BUT, they haven't seen what we do!!!!!! :tu :ss :al :mn
> 
> Ron


if this works out we'll need to follow thru on that other item we discussed


----------



## snkbyt

Made in Dade said:


> South Florida crew meets the Central Florida crew
> 
> Time to corrupt our brothers to the north.


what if it goes the other way..............then what? :r


----------



## Tuxguy

This week I found out I am going to be a dad and also found out we will be moving back to Pittsburgh, Pa the week of the 28 to the the 5th. I maybe able to make it but there is a possible I will not due to packing for the move.


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> what if it goes the other way..............then what? :r


Wow, Never thought of that!!!!!! I guess I'll have to get most of the crew together for this one........This could get real ugly, in a good way :gn

Ron


----------



## Bigkerm

Ron1YY said:


> Wow, Never thought of that!!!!!! I guess I'll have to get most of the crew together for this one........This could get real ugly, in a good way :gn
> 
> Ron


Hey Snkbyt, These South Florida Boys really seem like they talk a good game, but so far all I hear is Smack, Smack,Smack. I mean I see their lips moving but I can't understand what there saying.

I'll see you South Florida Boys at around 4:30 on the 28th, Since you talk such a big game. You best stop singing it, and just start bringing it !!!!


----------



## Ron1YY

Bigkerm said:


> Hey Snkbyt, These South Florida Boys really seem like they talk a good game, but so far all I hear is Smack, Smack,Smack. I mean I see their lips moving but I can't understand what there saying.
> 
> I'll see you South Florida Boys at around 4:30 on the 28th, Since you talk such a big game. You best stop singing it, and just start bringing it !!!!


See Alex, They don't know how we work yet!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Bigkerm said:


> Hey Snkbyt, These South Florida Boys really seem like they talk a good game, but so far all I hear is Smack, Smack,Smack. I mean I see their lips moving but I can't understand what there saying.
> 
> *I'll see you South Florida Boys at around 4:30 on the 28th, Since you talk such a big game. You best stop singing it, and just start bringing it *!!!!


This is like poking a rabid....... As you wish. I'll save it all for the 28th!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> See Alex, They don't know how we work yet!!!!
> 
> Ron


I think a little "search" on CS may show him we don't mess around, huh Ron?
I would say the word "smack" does not apply.
Royal beating would be more appropriate.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Hey im not taking side here but i must say them boys in south know how2put it down. They hit hard:hnYall have fun & enjoy the smokes:ss


----------



## Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> I think a little "search" on CS may show him we don't mess around, huh Ron?
> I would say the word "smack" does not apply.
> Royal beating would be more appropriate.


The search wouldn't be accurate. You have to remember, One of our crew is now the founder of the Central Florida crew!!!! So he knows the games we play and how we play them!!!!!!

I say we just go and play nice 

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> *I say we just go and play nice *
> 
> Ron


Watch out4this1


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> The search wouldn't be accurate. You have to remember, One of our crew is now the founder of the Central Florida crew!!!! So he knows the games we play and how we play them!!!!!!
> 
> I say we just go and play nice
> 
> Ron


what does that word mean?...............while you're at it what does smile mean?.......................:r


----------



## Bigkerm

See I told ya Snkbyt, all talk them South FL Crew. 

We'll see, We'll see how tough they really are.:bx

We'll see when the 28th rolls around


----------



## ATLHARP

Bigkerm said:


> See I told ya Snkbyt, all talk them South FL Crew.
> 
> We'll see, We'll see how tough they really are.:bx
> 
> We'll see when the 28th rolls around


Dude,

You have no idea what you in for. Even though today is my last day living down here I can say without a doubt that this is the rowdiest, most generous, and by far; the most relentless crew of Gorillas you are ever gonna herf with. Remember this: You have been warned, and you are gonna pay.

ATL


----------



## RPB67

Bigkerm said:


> See I told ya Snkbyt, all talk them South FL Crew.
> 
> We'll see, We'll see how tough they really are.:bx
> 
> We'll see when the 28th rolls around


You are in trouble ! :r

They stir their tequilla with newbies........:r

Have fun and be ready to party !!!!!


----------



## snkbyt

ATLHARP said:


> Dude,
> 
> You have no idea what you in for. Even though today is my last day living down here I can say without a doubt that this is the rowdiest, most generous, and by far; the most relentless crew of Gorillas you are ever gonna herf with. Remember this: You have been warned, and you are gonna pay.
> 
> ATL


sorry you're moving and won't be here for the destruction. knowing both sides of the civil war, this could get ugly with casualties on both sides


----------



## Ron1YY

Bigkerm said:


> See I told ya Snkbyt, all talk them South FL Crew.
> 
> We'll see, We'll see how tough they really are.:bx
> 
> We'll see when the 28th rolls around





ATLHARP said:


> Dude,
> 
> You have no idea what you in for. Even though today is my last day living down here I can say without a doubt that this is the rowdiest, most generous, and by far; the most relentless crew of Gorillas you are ever gonna herf with. Remember this: You have been warned, and you are gonna pay.
> 
> ATL


Yep, Yesterday was a sad day for the crew. No doubt, you will be with us in spirit that day. I'll represent you on the 28th Bro.

Ron


----------



## floydpink

I aqm getting tempted to shirk my responsibilities and make the hour drive for this one.

I can see myself regretting reading about it later.


----------



## snkbyt

floydpink said:


> I aqm getting tempted to shirk my responsibilities and make the hour drive for this one.
> 
> I can see myself regretting reading about it later.


yes you would................when all it would have taken was a 2 hr round trip


----------



## Made in Dade

ATLHARP said:


> Dude,
> 
> You have no idea what you in for. Even though today is my last day living down here I can say without a doubt that this is the rowdiest, most generous, and by far; the most relentless crew of Gorillas you are ever gonna herf with. Remember this: You have been warned, and you are gonna pay.
> 
> ATL


You will be with us in spirit Andrew. Make sure you pass on our ways to the crew in North Carolina. And make sure we get your address.:tu


----------



## Tuxguy

What time is this shin dig going to start? I still maybe able to come that day.


----------



## snkbyt

Tuxguy said:


> What time is this shin dig going to start? I still maybe able to come that day.


lets say 3pm.........B4 or after is OK too


----------



## snkbyt

Just talked to Matt & Ron.................this is going to be 1 for the record books


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> Just talked to Matt & Ron.................this is going to be 1 for the record books


Wish I was a fly on the wall.


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Wish I was a fly on the wall.


I'm sure there will be a pics section in here somewhere after the smoke clears


----------



## akatora

Hey snkbyt!!! How about a crazy ass swede joining in?? :tu Got room for me? haha 

I´m coming over in 2 weeks to visit you guys, so It would be awesome to meet you crazy bro´s over there. I will be staying with my our good friend Ron, he promised me that we would play a game called "drink until you pass out", I wonder how much he can take?!? 

This sounds awesome if you ask me.


----------



## RenoB

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Wish I was a fly on the wall.


:tpd: central & south coming together in one place, this'll be good!


----------



## Tuxguy

Any Nothern Floridians crews out there???? Think about a state wide Florida HErf get together.:mn


----------



## Ron1YY

Tuxguy said:


> Any Nothern Floridians crews out there???? *Think about a state wide Florida HErf get together*.:mn


If we get a state wide herf going I know a place we can do this at. And I can bet that we can get Rocky Patel or the Padrons to show. I'm pretty sure Kris would be up for this.

Ron


----------



## Tuxguy

Where were you thinking? That would be the poop!


----------



## Ron1YY

Tobacco World


----------



## snkbyt

akatora said:


> Hey snkbyt!!! How about a crazy ass swede joining in?? :tu Got room for me? haha
> 
> I´m coming over in 2 weeks to visit you guys, so It would be awesome to meet you crazy bro´s over there. I will be staying with my our good friend Ron, he promised me that we would play a game called "drink until you pass out", I wonder how much he can take?!?
> 
> This sounds awesome if you ask me.


always room for 1 more............fa-shur you can come.............look forward to meeting you........bring your A game....I'm Irish


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Tobacco World


2/08 and we can plan it all out


----------



## snkbyt

OK its getting near that time for all whom plan on attending to PM me with a GO/NO-GO. I have to clean the place up, get food, drinks and stock the Humi ect.........would hate to run out of anything. I've already heard for 1 that WILL NOT be attending plus 1 still not sure

snkbyt - Alex - Satellite Beach - GO
DennisP - Dennis - Maitland - NO GO
El Dano - Dan - Indialantic - NO GO
Mikey202 - Mike- Gainesville - 
sepia5 - Graham - St. Petersburg - 
Bigkerm - Matthew - Palm Bay - GO
Tuxguy - Jason - Winter Haven - 
carni - Jeremy - Lakeland -
floydpink - Pete - Orlando - NO GO
gefell - Stephen - Lakeland -


----------



## mikey202

I will give a definate NO/NO-GO by the 21st. :tu


----------



## Tuxguy

I will let you know in a few days. I am putting in my two weeks notice tomarrow and I will be moving to Pittsburgh on the 30th


----------



## Bigkerm

Snkbyt, I am in the process of recruiting 2 guys from work, I will let you know when they sign up with CS.


----------



## snkbyt

kool............cause are backups are thinning out


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> Tobacco World


Would surely be a longer ride for most as they will have to come to South Florida but I know few places like Kris'.
Not only am I sure he will gladly host us (already spoke to him about a major countrywide herf like the one we had in Chicago and he is totally game), but he has a great selection of cigars and a large enough facility to comfortably house us.


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> OK its getting near that time for all whom plan on attending to PM me with a GO/NO-GO. I have to clean the place up, get food, drinks and stock the Humi ect.........would hate to run out of anything. I've already heard for 1 that WILL NOT be attending plus 1 still not sure
> 
> snkbyt - Alex - Satellite Beach - GO
> DennisP - Dennis - Maitland - NO GO
> El Dano - Dan - Indialantic - NO GO
> Mikey202 - Mike- Gainesville -
> sepia5 - Graham - St. Petersburg -
> Bigkerm - Matthew - Palm Bay - GO
> Tuxguy - Jason - Winter Haven -
> carni - Jeremy - Lakeland -
> floydpink - Pete - Orlando - NO GO
> gefell - Stephen - Lakeland -


WHAT!!!!!!! what does this NO GO mean?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

I know how Alex plays, and you guys do NOT want to miss this!!!!!! Alex has said that BigKerm is going to bring it, so THAT in it self should tell all not to miss this!!!!

Now I can say for sure that 3 of the players from our crew down here are going up there to play with a solid possible from 3 more of our crew to go. And we have an out of town visitor coming with me that I plan to put into overload while he is here on vacation (Akatora is coming over from SWEDEN!!!) so I can put book on this one being one hell of a throw down!!!!! To all of you on the fence about going, Trust me when I tell you, you will kick yourselves for monthes if you miss this one!!!!!

Stay tuned for the pics from this get down!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Made in Dade

Ron, I don't think the Central Florida Crew knows what herfing is all about.

:ss :al :mn :tu


----------



## snkbyt

Made in Dade said:


> Ron, I don't think the Central Florida Crew knows what herfing is all about.
> 
> :ss :al :mn :tu


some do while others don't


----------



## Made in Dade

snkbyt said:


> some do while others don't


Alex, you are correct. You are one of us.


----------



## Blueface

Made in Dade said:


> Alex, you are correct. You are one of us.


I think Alex doesn't realize he is part of South Florida.
Somebody tell him that his town may be in Central Florida, but his house isn't.


----------



## Ron1YY

And there we have the other 2 that will make it up. Sebatian is a definate go also. I talked to Al today and he told me it depends on when he lands in Florida if he is going to make it or not. I'm going to call Nely and Madurofan this weekend and see if we can lock in some more of the crew!!!!!

Lets see how many pics we can get of Alex smiling!!!!!

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP

Ron1YY said:


> WHAT!!!!!!! what does this NO GO mean?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Ron


It means some people need a fresh set of panties and/or tampons to deal with the leakage. Sorry to crack down boys, but to wuss out this early in the game only gets you ring gauge in France.

Suck it up, show up-you can always go shoe shopping with the wifey during Xmas.:bn

ATL


----------



## snkbyt

Blueface said:


> I think Alex doesn't realize he is part of South Florida.
> Somebody tell him that his town may be in Central Florida, but his *house* isn't.


I think Alex doesn't realize he is part of South Florida.
Somebody tell him that his town may be in Central Florida, but his *heart* isn't

and yes I do...........I've been HERFn w/you guys for almost 2 years now


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> I think Alex doesn't realize he is part of South Florida.
> Somebody tell him that his town may be in Central Florida, but his *heart* isn't
> 
> *and yes I do...........I've been HERFn w/you guys for almost 2 years now*


I'm speaking for the crew here when I say "Andrew and You will ALWAYS be part of the crew!!!!!!" No matter where you live, Like the Marines, Once in the crew, Always in the crew!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> I'm speaking for the crew here when I say "Andrew and You will ALWAYS be part of the crew!!!!!!" No matter where you live, Like the Marines, Once in the crew, Always in the crew!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


thats good to know I'll always have a home (place to go) and a family waiting for me


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> I'm speaking for the crew here when I say "Andrew and You will ALWAYS be part of the crew!!!!!!" No matter where you live, Like the Marines, Once in the crew, Always in the crew!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron





snkbyt said:


> thats good to know I'll always have a home (place to go) and a family waiting for me


Im starting to tear up


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im starting to tear up


do you need a tissue Booker?


----------



## snkbyt

sounds like we're being called out CFLC...............lets show'em how its done


----------



## Ron1YY

Just talked to Alex and I do believe this is going to be off the hook!!!!!! I predict carnage all over the Melbourne area in epic proportions!!!!! Alex and his crew bringing their A game!!! South Florida Crew Bringing their A game!!!! Sweden (Akatora) bringing his A game!!!! 

When all is said and done, :mn layed out all around and talk of this one for monthes to come!!!!!

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> do you need a tissue Booker?


thxs your a nice guy:tu


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> thxs your a nice guy:tu


not so loud............someone might hear you and think you're serious


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> not so loud............someone might hear you and think you're serious


Dont worry ill keep our lil secrect i the closet


----------



## Ron1YY

Man!!!!! There are some days I wish we still had credits!!!!! What I could do to your CUT's :r

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Man!!!!! There are some days I wish we still had credits!!!!! What I could do to your CUT's :r
> 
> Ron


I have no idea what he is talking about nor do I have anything in my closet................ok maybe 1.....I work as a clown for a childrens center in my off time.........:r......NOT


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ron1YY said:


> Man!!!!! There are some days *I wish we still had credits!*!!!! What I could do to your CUT's
> 
> Ron


Hey Ron I taunt with ya cause I know it's nothing you can do aobut it:r I changed mine



snkbyt said:


> I have no idea what he is talking about nor do I have anything in my closet................*ok maybe 2or3.....I work as a dancer for a senior citizen center in my off time*....:bn.....yeah baby


Hey hey now, that was2much Info. Somethings should be keep quite


----------



## Horselington

Hey guys, I'm new but wanted to throw my hat out there as a potential member of the CFLC. I'm in Orlando (about 10 minutes from Corona Cigar Co.), can't make anything this month, but hopefully get to meet you guys soon enough.

Evan


----------



## mikey202

snkbyt said:


> I have no idea what he is talking about nor do I have anything in my closet................ok maybe 1.....I work as a clown for a childrens center in my off time.........:r......NOT


Wasn't John Wayne Gacy a clown in his off time ,also? And didn't he have a closet/crawlspace that he kept "things" in?:ss


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey hey now, that was2much Info. Somethings should be keep quite


I guess we shouldn't tell anyone that in your free time you moon light as a Chip n Dale............:fu now theres a site............:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> I guess we shouldn't tell anyone that in your free time you moon light as a Chip n Dale............:fu now theres a site............:r


U know I 1nce had a dream like that:r:tg


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> U know I 1nce had a dream like that:r:tg


now thats just plain scary........:mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> now thats just plain scary........:mn


LOL man im counting down the day until I get there. Yall not going to make me drive 2far to meet yall r ya. Some where near Orlando right.:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL man im counting down the day until I get there. Yall not going to make me drive 2far to meet yall r ya. Some where near Orlando right.:tu


Then again Carlos wasnt me to eat dinner at his house with the wife and Miami want to take me on some tours.


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL man im counting down the day until I get there. Yall not going to make me drive 2far to meet yall r ya. Some where near Orlando right.:tu


Orlando has Corona Cigars.................CFLC #2


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> Orlando has Corona Cigars.................CFLC #2


Yeah maurice just came from there and he told me about Corona. he said it was a very nice place. I'm just hoping to kill 2birds with 1stone by herfing and meeting up with everys1. how far is miami and west palm beach again?


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yeah maurice just came from there and he told me about Corona. he said it was a very nice place. I'm just hoping to kill 2birds with 1stone by herfing and meeting up with everys1. how far is miami and west palm beach again?


Orlando is an hour NNW and Miami is 3 hrs South = 4 hrs to Miami from Orlando - 1 hr less if only going to West Palm Bch


----------



## Ron1YY

Hey Alex!!! What's the count standing at now? So far South Florida 3, Sweden 1, Central Florida 2????? What's going on here???? I have 2 calls out to the So. Fla. crew that I am waiting on answers and Al doesn't have his flight plans yet.

I think you and Matt need to light a fire under the rest of your crew!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> Orlando is an hour NNW and Miami is 3 hrs South = 4 hrs to Miami from Orlando - 1 hr less if only going to West Palm Bch


OH well ill worrie about it when the time comes.


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Hey Alex!!! What's the count standing at now? So far South Florida 3, Sweden 1, Central Florida 2????? What's going on here???? I have 2 calls out to the So. Fla. crew that I am waiting on answers and Al doesn't have his flight plans yet.
> 
> I think you and Matt need to light a fire under the rest of your crew!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


we've got backups that will join CS after/during the HERF...........looking like 6 for our side


----------



## akatora

Just a few days more!!!!


----------



## snkbyt

akatora said:


> Just a few days more!!!!


getting closer...........yes it is


----------



## Bigkerm

Ron1YY said:


> Hey Alex!!! What's the count standing at now? So far South Florida 3, Sweden 1, Central Florida 2????? What's going on here???? I have 2 calls out to the So. Fla. crew that I am waiting on answers and Al doesn't have his flight plans yet.
> 
> I think you and Matt need to light a fire under the rest of your crew!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I think even if it was just me and Alex. We could take on you boys from South Florida. And for Damn sure I ain't afraid of no damn Swede, fairies ! I can't think of one good thing that comes out of Sweden, maybe some alcohol but other than that, nothing. You boys better be prepared to meet your maker.

Have a great week !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Made in Dade

Bigkerm said:


> I think even if it was just me and Alex. We could take on you boys from South Florida. And for Damn sure I ain't afraid of no damn Swede, fairies ! I can't think of one good thing that comes out of Sweden, maybe some alcohol but other than that, nothing. You boys better be prepared to meet your maker.
> 
> Have a great week !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow, those are some strong words there.


----------



## Ron1YY

Ha Ha HA!!!!!!! Mikey, how many humis should I bring to this one?!?!?!?!?!


It's On Like Donkey Kong!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Made in Dade

Ron1YY said:


> Ha Ha HA!!!!!!! Mikey, how many humis should I bring to this one?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> It's On Like Donkey Kong!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Haha, you know how we do Ron.

I'll tell you this, if I'm able to go, I'm going to unload bigtime on these guys from the "Central Florida Crew''


----------



## mikey202

Ron1YY said:


> Hey Alex!!! What's the count standing at now? So far South Florida 3, Sweden 1, Central Florida 2????? What's going on here???? I have 2 calls out to the So. Fla. crew that I am waiting on answers and Al doesn't have his flight plans yet.
> 
> I think you and Matt need to light a fire under the rest of your crew!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


ATTENTION!!! ATTENTION!!!! The CS Representative from North Florida (Mikey & wifey), will be attending, armed with a case of German Hefeweizen.:r

Can't wait to meet ya'll!!!!!:al:ss

Almost forgot..I'll be the guy with the Steeler hat on!!!!


----------



## Bigkerm

Ron1YY said:


> Ha Ha HA!!!!!!! Mikey, how many humis should I bring to this one?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> It's On Like Donkey Kong!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Thats Right BEOOOOOCH, it's go time. Made in Dade you better rearrange your schedule because your Crew just became Public Enemy #1, and there is a new Mother [email protected]#N Sheriff in town and his name is *BIGKERM*

Ron you better be driving an 18 wheeler down here that's the only way you are going to be able to get all your sticks back home.


----------



## snkbyt

DAMN looks like WAR has been declared


----------



## Ron1YY

And so it begins...........


Any of you guys remember that song from the 70's



" I shot the Sheriff........"

Ron


----------



## Tuxguy

mikey202 said:


> ATTENTION!!! ATTENTION!!!! The CS Representative from North Florida (Mikey & wifey), will be attending, armed with a case of German Hefeweizen.:r
> 
> Can't wait to meet ya'll!!!!!:al:ss
> 
> Almost forgot..I'll be the guy with the Steeler hat on!!!!


I am in, and I will be wearing a Steeler hat as well!


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Hey Alex!!! What's the count standing at now? So far South Florida 3, Sweden 1, Central Florida 2????? What's going on here???? I have 2 calls out to the So. Fla. crew that I am waiting on answers and Al doesn't have his flight plans yet.
> 
> I think you and Matt need to light a fire under the rest of your crew!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


_FIRE HAS BEEN LIT_

snkbyt - Alex - Satellite Beach - GO
DennisP - Dennis - Maitland - NO GO
El Dano - Dan - Indialantic - NO GO
Mikey202 - Mike- Gainesville - GO
sepia5 - Graham - St. Petersburg - 
Bigkerm - Matthew - Palm Bay - GO
Tuxguy - Jason - Winter Haven - GO
carni - Jeremy - Lakeland -
floydpink - Pete - Orlando - NO GO
gefell - Stephen - Lakeland -

+ possible 4 future CS members


----------



## Bigkerm

Ron1YY said:


> And so it begins...........
> 
> Any of you guys remember that song from the 70's
> 
> " I shot the Sheriff........"
> 
> Ron


Thats some funny chit Ron, that was a good one. I can't wait until we finally meet. It will be a great time.


----------



## mikey202

Tuxguy said:


> I am in, and I will be wearing a Steeler hat as well!


STEELER NATION!!!!!:tu


----------



## Tuxguy

mikey202 said:


> STEELER NATION!!!!!:tu


I am from Pittsburgh and moved to Florida, but my wife and I are moving back in 2 weeks.


----------



## Ron1YY

Bigkerm said:


> Thats some funny chit Ron, that was a good one. I can't wait until we finally meet. It will be a great time.


That's a fact....Win, Lose, or draw, it will be a great time......

Although, I don't plan on a lose or a draw, It will still be great!!!!!!!

28th can't come fast enough!!!!!!!

For all of you that are going to miss this........ I'm sorry about your fellow Central Florida Brothers........They will be remembered as Warriors!!!!!!










Ron


----------



## Made in Dade

I'll bring the Mexican water. Lol


----------



## Ron1YY

Made in Dade said:


> I'll bring the Mexican water. Lol


Then what do I bring!!!!! I guess I'll brin Uncle Dip and Uncle Ron (Centenario that is)

Ron


----------



## Made in Dade

Ron1YY said:


> Then what do I bring!!!!! I guess I'll brin Uncle Dip and Uncle Ron (Centenario that is)
> 
> Ron


Ron, we are going to have the Central Florida crew crying uncle when we're done with them. Lol


----------



## mikey202

Made in Dade said:


> Ron, we are going to have the Central Florida crew crying uncle when we're done with them. Lol


o I no scared, senior.o


----------



## snkbyt

for those that don't yet have the address (PM me for that)......I will have burgers and brats....chip & dip......maybe some hotwings.........if you would like to bring something please feel free to do so

Activities include but not limited to.............HERF'n......talking smack......swimming if it gets to HOT (swim suits required) in the pool or we're 3 blocks from the beach.........and of course talking smack


----------



## Bigkerm

Made in Dade said:


> Ron, we are going to have the Central Florida crew crying uncle when we're done with them. Lol


Hey Alex, make sure you have plenty of crying towels laying around cause these South Florida Boys are going to need them. :tg

Alex, make sure you get the # for the local coroner, we are probably going to need half a dozen bodybags. :hn


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> Activities include but not limited to.............HERF'n......talking smack......Drinking..........swimming if it gets to HOT (swim suits required) in the pool or we're 3 blocks from the beach........More Herfin..........one or 2 bites to eat, then back to drinking.........Alot more Herfin.........and of course talking smack


I like the line up of what we are going to be doing....BTW, I'm bringing the Dice game........been having a bad few weeks, so I'm over due for some luck

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

mikey202 said:


> o I no scared, senior.o


LOL, You've been around long enough to know how we play.......:gn

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

is it the 28th yet?.....................where is Booker when you need him?


----------



## Ron1YY

8 more days!!!!!!! Sound Off!!!!!!!!!


Ron1YY
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?


Ron


----------



## mikey202

Ron1YY said:


> 8 more days!!!!!!! Sound Off!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron1YY
> Mikey202 YAAAAAAA!!! WOOHOO!!!!!:ss:al
> ?
> ?
> ?
> ?
> ?
> ?
> ?
> ?
> ?
> ?
> ?
> ?
> ?
> ?
> 
> Ron


...


----------



## snkbyt

mikey202 said:


> ...


Originally Posted by *Ron1YY* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1065698#post1065698 
_8 more days!!!!!!! Sound Off!!!!!!!!!

Ron1YY
Mikey202 YAAAAAAA!!! WOOHOO!!!!!:ss:al
snkbyt
bigkerm
Steve - nonCS
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?

Ron_


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> Originally Posted by *Ron1YY* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1065698#post1065698
> _8 more days!!!!!!! Sound Off!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron1YY
> Mikey202 YAAAAAAA!!! WOOHOO!!!!!:ss:al
> snkbyt
> bigkerm
> Steve - nonCS
> ?
> ?
> ?
> ?
> ?
> ?
> ?
> ?
> ?
> ?
> 
> Ron_


Oh CHIT!!!!!! Alex called in a Ringer!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Oh CHIT!!!!!! Alex called in a Ringer!!!!
> 
> Ron


actually a few.............there will be 2 named Steve (future CS)


----------



## Ron1YY

A few Ringers!!!!! DAMN!!!! I think I'm going to have to bring more that one Humi!!!!!! :mn :gn 


Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

7 more days!!!!!!! Sound Off!!!!!!!!!


Ron1YY
Mikey202 YAAAAAAA!!! WOOHOO!!!!!:ss:al
snkbyt
bigkerm
Steve - nonCS
Steve - nonCS
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?


Who else?????

Sound Off like you have .........


Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> 7 more days!!!!!!! Sound Off!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron1YY
> Mikey202 YAAAAAAA!!! WOOHOO!!!!!:ss:al
> snkbyt
> bigkerm
> Steve - future CS
> Steve - future CS
> Mikey202
> Tuxguy
> bigkerm guest #1
> bigkerm guest #2
> Paul - future CS
> ?
> ?
> ?
> ?
> ?
> 
> Who else?????
> 
> Sound Off like you have .........a pair  ..........you get the idea
> 
> Ron


163.75 hours to go


----------



## Ron1YY

Hmmmm.......Looks like I am at a distinct disadvantage..........Where is the rest of my crew???????? :hn


Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Hmmmm.......Looks like I am at a distinct disadvantage..........Where is the rest of my crew???????? :hn
> 
> Ron


my azz...................remember who you're talking to............lets play poker cuz you suck at bluffing............:r


----------



## akatora

Don´t you dare forget me!! :gn:fu I´ll be the guest star at the herf. Let´s see what you guys got!


----------



## mikey202

akatora said:


> Let´s see what you guys got!


I lived in Germany for awhile :al....so bring your A game  This is going to be fun.


----------



## snkbyt

akatora said:


> Don´t you dare forget me!! :gn:fu I´ll be the guest star at the herf. Let´s see what you guys got!


I'm the Irish host...........you're not forgotten.........just not considered a threat


----------



## Bigkerm

Hey Alex I think only one of my guest's are going to show. I guess I will just have to wait and see. Also I talked to Lou at Smoke Rings and they are having a show that day from 12-6 they are going to have Don Pepin there. I may have to skip work all together and stop in for a pre-herf.


----------



## havana_lover

mikey202 said:


> I lived in Germany for awhile :al....so bring your A game  This is going to be fun.


I do live in Germany, just wish I could come back home for this one..

Ill be there in spirit :tu


----------



## Ron1YY

I'm thinking about setting up a laptop with a webcam. Alex, do you have wireless at your place? Let's see if we can do this for those that want to make it in spirit!!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> I'm thinking about setting up a laptop with a webcam. Alex, do you have wireless at your place? Let's see if we can do this for those that want to make it in spirit!!!!!
> 
> Ron


yes I have wireless...................sounds good


----------



## snkbyt

menu change....................still will have snkbyt hot wings.............the rest TBA/TBD


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> menu change....................still will have snkbyt hot wings.............the rest TBA/TBD


As long as we are still having Centenario and Patron, we're good!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> Hmmmm.......Looks like I am at a distinct disadvantage..........Where is the rest of my crew???????? :hn
> 
> Ron


I am on the road all week, having a very tough flight back home from the west coast on Friday that will get me up at 2:30 in the morning to leave to catch it.
That is what has been holding me up.
Not sure how I will feel come Saturday morning with all that jet lag.
Vegas messed me up two weeks ago and it took me two days to recover. This trip is yet another hour further in time zone.

What time are you leaving?
What time returning?
All factors for a change for me due to the time change/jet lag, specially after having to wake up as early as I will and not even get to land in Ft. Lauderdale until after 5 p.m., assuming an "on time" flight (term is no longer existent).


----------



## mikey202

Bigkerm said:


> Also I talked to Lou at Smoke Rings and they are having a show that day from 12-6 they are going to have Don Pepin there. I may have to skip work all together and stop in for a pre-herf.


OHHHH!!!! This just keeps gettin' better and better!!!! I'm stopping by Smoke Rings for sure!!!! Meet Don Pepin and buy some smokes!!!!:tu

And Havana Lover, I'll drink a HefeWiezen or 2 in your honor, and if they have a web-cam there...we can lift a liter and PROST!!!!!:al


----------



## snkbyt

Bigkerm said:


> Hey Alex I think only one of my guest's are going to show. I guess I will just have to wait and see. Also I talked to Lou at Smoke Rings and they are having a show that day from 12-6 they are going to have Don Pepin there. I may have to skip work all together and stop in for a pre-herf.


show up here around 11-1130am and we'll go there for a few B4 starting this one


----------



## Ron1YY

Do I here Pre Herf?????????

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Do I here Pre Herf?????????
> 
> Ron


YES you do if you want to make the trip earlier :ss


----------



## Aunt Bea

Id be up for a FLORIDA PIE herf. I do like the HOTEL SEX thing the wife loves the idea. maybe next round i can drop a road trip. I am in JAX fl only about 2 to 2 1/2 hours out of central florida.could even take the Delorean for a cruise


----------



## mikey202

Aunt Bea said:


> Id be up for a FLORIDA PIE herf. I do like the HOTEL SEX thing the wife loves the idea. maybe next round i can drop a road trip. I am in JAX fl only about 2 to 2 1/2 hours out of central florida.could even take the Delorean for a cruise


o ....3.....2....1.....:mn


----------



## Aunt Bea

hey mikey can ya translate that thier ape talk you just popped out


----------



## icehog3

Aunt Bea said:


> hey mikey can ya translate that thier ape talk you just popped out


Too much information.


----------



## mikey202

Aunt Bea said:


> hey mikey can ya translate that thier ape talk you just popped out


Does your Delorean have a Flux Capacitor that takes you Back to the Future?


----------



## Tuxguy

I am tring to get another newbie here on the forum to join me as well


----------



## snkbyt

Tuxguy said:


> I am tring to get another newbie here on the forum to join me as well


bring'm there be a few laptops to have non-CS signup on..........:r


----------



## snkbyt

Aunt Bea said:


> Id be up for a FLORIDA PIE herf. I do like the HOTEL SEX thing the wife loves the idea. maybe next round i can drop a road trip. I am in JAX fl only about 2 to 2 1/2 hours out of central florida.could even take the Delorean for a cruise


come on down.............you and the misses are more than welcome


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> come on down.............you and the misses are more than welcome


Let us know what hotel you're staynig at .


----------



## Ron1YY

New Guys, Laptops, Hotel sex, Snkbyt Wings, Centenario, Patron, Pre Herf with Don Pepin!!!!!!!!! How much better can this get!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> New Guys, Laptops, Hotel sex, Snkbyt Wings, Centenario, Patron, Pre Herf with Don Pepin!!!!!!!!! How much better can this get!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


won't know till Saturday....................this is gonna kick azz


----------



## Aunt Bea

Like I siad I have to catch the next florida mob slop. My father is very ill rite now so a few weeks planing would be better. But hell I might even get a big room and give ya solo cups to hold up the door


----------



## Tuxguy

snkbyt said:


> bring'm there be a few laptops to have non-CS signup on..........:r


He is a member already, he has yet to post.


----------



## snkbyt

Tuxguy said:


> He is a member already, he has yet to post.


1 more for our side


----------



## mikey202

Ron1YY said:


> New Guys, Laptops, Hotel Sex, Snkbyt Wings, Centenario, Patron, Pre Herf with Don Pepin!!!!!!!!! How much better can this get!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Just as long as ya'll don't want to do a reenactment of the pawn shop basement scene in Pulp Fiction, I'm cool. If you South Florida boys start breakin out the rubber bed sheets and the Venus2000(Brooker and Frank know about these I think) after drinkin all that Mexican fire water, well..... this big boy is goin to break the land speed record back to Gainesville.:r

On a serious note...would ya'll rather me bring a case of German Hefeweizen, or do you want me to pick up a bottle of Cabo Wabo?:al and what time are we gonna meet at the Pre-herf?


----------



## snkbyt

mikey202 said:


> Just as long as ya'll don't want to do a reenactment of the pawn shop basement scene in Pulp Fiction, I'm cool. If you South Florida boys start breakin out the rubber bed sheets and the Venus2000(Brooker and Frank know about these I think) after drinkin all that Mexican fire water, well..... this big boy is goin to break the land speed record back to Gainesville.:r
> 
> On a serious note...would ya'll rather me bring a case of German Hefeweizen, or do you want me to pick up a bottle of Cabo Wabo?:al and what time are we gonna meet at the Pre-herf?


what you bring is up to you.............as far as the pre-HERF at Smoke Rings.........lets say "High Noon"


----------



## Bigkerm

Oh Chit this herf thing is gonna be one good time, I feel really bad for you fools who are gonna miss out. I can understand some of you wussy's can't take all the carnage that is going to take place. So if you're scared just say you're scared !!!!!!


----------



## Tuxguy

Rocky Patel will be at my B&M tomarrow!!!!!!
I must stock up


----------



## snkbyt

Tuxguy said:


> Rocky Patel will be at my B&M tomarrow!!!!!!
> I must stock up


that would be good sound advice to follow


----------



## snkbyt

a few more recruiters for our side.........will let them see for themselves how CS rolls..............................:r


----------



## mikey202

snkbyt said:


> a few more recruiters for our side.........will let them see for themselves how CS rolls..............................:r


so what is the head count up to now? just curious..need to know how many smokes to bring!!!!:ss


----------



## Blueface

Alex,
Will let you know Saturday as you know I will have to play it by ear.
I am still in Portland.
Will sleep a couple hours to wake up at 2:30 to 3:00 to head out to airport. Don't land until near 6 in Florida. Will reach home by 7 to 7:30. Will probably be cooked on Saturday trying to recover from the jet lag but lets see what happens.
Tough to keep me down but this may be what it takes to do it as returning from west coast trip is never easy.


----------



## snkbyt

mikey202 said:


> so what is the head count up to now? just curious..need to know how many smokes to bring!!!!:ss


depending on what your pass ratio is...............about 30 should do it....:r


----------



## snkbyt

Blueface said:


> Alex,
> Will let you know Saturday as you know I will have to play it by ear.
> I am still in Portland.
> Will sleep a couple hours to wake up at 2:30 to 3:00 to head out to airport. Don't land until near 6 in Florida. Will reach home by 7 to 7:30. Will probably be cooked on Saturday trying to recover from the jet lag but lets see what happens.
> Tough to keep me down but this may be what it takes to do it as returning from west coast trip is never easy.


still hoping you make it............who will do the dance then if you don't make it?


----------



## Ron1YY

Sebastien is here!!!!!! We are almost ready!!!!!! Now, Where is Crew????? We heard from Carlos, how about everyone else???

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

snkbyt - Alex - Satellite Beach - GO
DennisP - Dennis - Maitland - NO GO
El Dano - Dan - Indialantic - NO GO
Mikey202 - Mike- Gainesville - GO
sepia5 - Graham - St. Petersburg - ?
Bigkerm - Matthew - Palm Bay - GO
Tuxguy - Jason - Winter Haven - GO 
carni - Jeremy - Lakeland - ?
floydpink - Pete - Orlando - NO GO
gefell - Stephen - Lakeland - NO GO


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> snkbyt - Alex - Satellite Beach - GO
> DennisP - Dennis - Maitland - NO GO
> El Dano - Dan - Indialantic - NO GO
> Mikey202 - Mike- Gainesville - GO
> sepia5 - Graham - St. Petersburg - ?
> Bigkerm - Matthew - Palm Bay - GO
> Tuxguy - Jason - Winter Haven - GO
> carni - Jeremy - Lakeland - ?
> floydpink - Pete - Orlando - NO GO
> gefell - Stephen - Lakeland - NO GO


BigVito - in spirit :ss


----------



## mikey202

Ok Gorillas....Got 1 1/2 cases of beer and the hotel room is booked. Me and the wifey are headin' out of Gainesville around 7:30ish tonight and we shall see ya'll at the Pre-Herf on Saturday.:chk:ss:al


----------



## snkbyt

mikey202 said:


> Ok Gorillas....Got 1 1/2 cases of beer and the hotel room is booked. Me and the wifey are headin' out of Gainesville around 7:30ish tonight and we shall see ya'll at the Pre-Herf on Saturday.:chk:ss:al


you got my cell Phone # ?


----------



## mikey202

snkbyt said:


> you got my cell Phone # ?


Yes... this is going to be great!!!!:al


----------



## snkbyt

mikey202 said:


> Yes... this is going to be great!!!!:al


Pre-HERF = recruiting arena 
have HERF cards will travel :ss


----------



## Ron1YY

Sebastein, Check
Lighters, Check
Cutters, Check
Ashtrays, Check
Camera, Check
Liquid Heaven, Check
Cigars(Ha Ha), Check

Ok, we're ready to go!!!!!!!

Call you from the road. One pit stop at Total Wines and we're there!!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Sebastein, Check
> Lighters, Check
> Cutters, Check
> Ashtrays, Check
> Camera, Check
> Liquid Heaven, Check
> Cigars(Ha Ha), Check
> 
> Ok, we're ready to go!!!!!!!
> 
> Call you from the road. One pit stop at Total Wines and we're there!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


OK..........lets do this right...............take NO prisoners......(I have enough)........:r


----------



## Tuxguy

Sorry I could not make it. With moving on Monday, I have way to much to do.


----------



## snkbyt

having hot wings and smokes right now...............hand grenades being tossed..........BS being tossed as well


----------



## snkbyt

Tuxguy said:


> Sorry I could not make it. With moving on Monday, I have way to much to do.


sorry dude............will post pics of what you missed


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> having hot wings and smokes right now...............hand grenades being tossed..........BS being tossed as well


pics


----------



## Ron1YY

Having a great time!!!!!!! Were taking some pics to post.....


Ron


----------



## snkbyt

front row L2R
Paul (non-CS) Mike (mikey202) Alex (snkbyt) Matt (bigkerm) Sebastian (akatora) 
Font row 
Ron (ron1yy)


----------



## Aunt Bea

cant wait for round 2 maybe by then I can meet some of you online and work from there. Next meet has to be somewhere close to a mall so the wife can leave me alone till I call and cancel her credit card that way she stops shopping


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> front row L2R
> Paul (non-CS) Mike (mikey202) Alex (snkbyt) Matt (bigkerm) Sebastian (akatora)
> Font row
> Ron (ron1yy)


no need to photoshop that photo :r:r


----------



## Blueface

Glad you guys are having a blast.
Sorry I could not make it but I am beat from the trip from the west coast.
Getting ready to eat a light dinner and hit the sack early.
Have only slept about 7 hours in two nights.
Wish I could have been there to help Ron out.
Marine or not, looks like he is seriously outnumbered.


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> no need to photoshop that photo :r:r


why?


----------



## Blueface

Well, after speaking to all of you, I hate not having made it.
However, when I see my bed shortly, I think that will make up for it a bit.

Glad you guys are having a good time.
Seems like Ron is outnumbered and paying dearly.
Good!!!


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> why?


you guys already look goofy:tu


----------



## BigVito

I just got back from the Fla, herf. great to get to talk to all of you, Alex thanks for being a great host. Enjoy the rest of the night Brothers!!:ss


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> I just got back from the Fla, herf. great to get to talk to all of you, Alex thanks for being a great host. Enjoy the rest of the night Brothers!!:ss


smoking....talking :BS and having a good time..........glad you could make it


----------



## Kayak_Rat

snkbyt said:


> front row L2R
> Paul (non-CS) Mike (mikey202) Alex (snkbyt) Matt (bigkerm) Sebastian (akatora)
> Font row
> Ron (ron1yy)


Looks like Ron assumed the position in front of Alex??? Soap on a rope, Ron, soap on a rope.


----------



## Bigkerm

Kayak_Rat said:


> Looks like Ron assumed the position in front of Alex??? Soap on a rope, Ron, soap on a rope.


Ya poor Ron he took it right up the poop shoot.

Oh yeah and Ron but I hate to say I think I won, you may have tossed a stick at me last but I think I still won.:chk

LOL


----------



## Bigkerm

Blueface said:


> Well, after speaking to all of you, I hate not having made it.
> However, when I see my bed shortly, I think that will make up for it a bit.
> 
> Glad you guys are having a good time.
> Seems like Ron is outnumbered and paying dearly.
> Good!!!


Ya we had a great time Carlos, we will definately try to meet again soon. I know that Ron is trying to make arrangements for the wekend but I won't be able to make it.

Oh yeah and one more thing, BOOOOOOOOOOOOM. 
When you see your little goody bag. That's How Bigkerm Rolls !!!!


----------



## Tuxguy

:slkicking myself in the butt for not making it.


----------



## snkbyt

rematch next weekend.................:r


----------



## pnoon

Just one pic? 
:tg


----------



## BigVito

pnoon said:


> Just one pic?
> :tg


you should've gone there with your camera


----------



## snkbyt

pnoon said:


> Just one pic?
> :tg


pics will be posted tomorrow on photobucket........same link as the MMH pics


----------



## BigVito

.

:ss


----------



## snkbyt

OK here are the pics

http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07/BBQ HERF

enjoy.................we did


----------



## RPB67

Nice pics Alex.

Looks like you guys had some real fun out there. :chk


----------



## Ron1YY

What a *GREAT* time!!!!!!! Food was off the hook great!!!! Drinks were flowing ALL day AND night!!!!! Gorillas getting bombed left and right!!!!! Lost my A$$ at the dice game!!!!!! This CFL Crew KNOWS how to have a good time!!!! Steve, great to meet you, I'll be stopping by your shop next time I'm up there. Mikey202, Was great to meet you and your wife. we need for you guys to come down more often. SnkByt and Mrs. SnkByt are the very best hosts!!!!! Open their home to us and our antics!!!!! Now I know I have a Tequila partner when I go up there!!!!!! And one of these times I'll get a pic of Alex smiling!!!!!!!! 40 shots trying and didn't get ONE!!!!!!!! Paul, Welcome to Club Stogie!!!!! Looking for your first post. You hold bragging rights until we can have a rematch in the dice game!!!!! BigKerm, great meeting you Bro!!!! Matt said he was coming for a fight, what he didn't say was he was bringing the 7th fleet and had them backed up by the entire 1st Marines!!!!!! We will do this again!!!!!

Ron

For the record, I'm a Marine. I was out numbered and out gunned. Though I was faced with an overhelming force, I fought. Unfortunately, They overran my position and won the day. I did get a couple last shots, but it didn't win the day for me. We will have to do this again on our turf!!!!!


----------



## akatora

Yeah!! I too want to express my appreciation towards Alex and his lovely wife for letting inviting some of the best people I've ever met :ss

We certainly had a wonderfull time with a lots of good smokes and food that was amazingly tasty.

I'm really enjoying my first time in the states and I'm more than ever impressed with the generosity and hospitality with you people. It was a pleasure to meet you all! I will carry this memory for a very long time.

*PS. I'll see some of you guys next weekend *


----------



## BigVito

akatora said:


> Yeah!! I too want to express my appreciation towards Alex and his lovely wife for letting inviting some of the best people I've ever met :ss
> 
> We certainly had a wonderfull time with a lots of good smokes and food that was amazingly tasty.
> 
> I'm really enjoying my first time in the states and I'm more than ever impressed with the generosity and hospitality with you people. It was a pleasure to meet you all! I will carry this memory for a very long time.
> 
> *PS. I'll see some of you guys next weekend *


Are you going to host the next herf for the Central FL Crew?


----------



## Old Sailor

Awesome pics Alex, looks like a great time all around.:chkone of these days my friend:ss:ss


----------



## Ron1YY

Martha Quinn
JJ Jackson
Nina Blackwood
Mark Something


Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Martha Quinn
> JJ Jackson
> Nina Blackwood
> Mark Something
> 
> Ron


MTV TIMELINE

1981

AUG. 1: MTV launches at 12:01 a.m. The first video? "Video Killed the Radio Star," by the Buggles. The first crew of VJs included J.J. Jackson, Nina Blackwood, Mark Goodman, Martha Quinn and Alan Hunter.


----------



## snkbyt

OK now that the pics are posted and everyone made it home with out spending a night in the slammer.........my wife and I would like to thank you for coming and spending 8.5 hours w/us HERFn at our place.....we hope you all enjoyed yourselves and will return when we do this again (soon)


----------



## ATLHARP

WOW!

Looks like a great time. I miss the guys already! Nice work on the swede!

ATL


----------



## akatora

Yes indeed!  I got worked allright...but the thing is...its not over yet...something might just happen this weekend. I might be beaten but I'm still breathing.

It's a shame a couldn't hook up with you though Andrew. Next time or if you decide to come to Sweden (now..how the hell would that happen hehe), then we'll hook up.


----------



## snkbyt

akatora said:


> Yes indeed!  I got worked allright...but the thing is...its not over yet...something might just happen this weekend. I might be beaten but I'm still breathing.
> 
> It's a shame a couldn't hook up with you though Andrew. Next time or if you decide to come to Sweden (now..how the hell would that happen hehe), then we'll hook up.


Hell Ya........round 2.............arrive...raise hell...leave


----------



## Made in Dade

Looks like you guys had a great time, wish I was there. I could not get out of work on time. There will be a next time though.


----------



## Ron1YY

Made in Dade said:


> Looks like you guys had a great time, wish I was there. I could not get out of work on time. There will be a next time though.


Next time is this weekend!!!!! Trying to figure where. Maybe Smoke Inn, Maybe 3 Js, Maybe further south, Maybe a little north?????????

Sound off where, When will probably be Saturday!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Made in Dade

I like TW
Plenty of space with a nice table to play Dominoes


----------



## snkbyt

Made in Dade said:


> I like TW
> Plenty of space with a nice table to play Dominoes


2.5 drive...........anything closer............we got leftovers....we could have it here again


----------



## snkbyt

I'm in..........put me on the list :ss


----------



## mikey202

Sorry it's taken me so long to post..i've been moving since we got back on Sunday, and I just got my computer hooked back up.

First of all, I want to thank Alex and Cheryl for hosting the Herf!!! You guys are awsome, and are top notch. The wifey and I had a great time,and are lookin' forward to seeing ya'll again, very soon.

Sebatian(Atatora aka Da Swede): Glad to have met you and show ya, how we party American style.

Matt (Bigkerm): What do you say to a guy that gives you a freezer bag full of smokes? Thanks brotha!!!hope to herf with you again soon.

Ron(Ron1yy):A Herf-Master and Tequlia pusher...now that I know how you roll
watch out.

And last but not least the Diceman.... Paul, if you weren't into cigars before, you are now!!! 5 times straight on the dice game!!! Welcome to the club!!!

Thanks to all you guys for the cigars and one hell of a good time!!

Now the wifey said that I can drive down for one this weekend if ya'll are having another party....so let me know.


----------



## BigVito

mikey202 said:


> Sorry it's taken me so long to post..i've been moving since we got back on Sunday, and I just got my computer hooked back up.
> 
> First of all, I want to thank Alex and Cheryl for hosting the Herf!!! You guys are awsome, and are top notch. The wifey and I had a great time,and are lookin' forward to seeing ya'll again, very soon.
> 
> Sebatian(Atatora aka Da Swede): Glad to have met you and show ya, how we party American style.
> 
> Matt (Bigkerm): What do you say to a guy that gives you a freezer bag full of smokes? Thanks brotha!!!hope to herf with you again soon.
> 
> *Ron(Ron1yy):A Herf-Master and Tequlia pusher...now that I know how you roll
> watch out*.
> 
> And last but not least the Diceman.... Paul, if you weren't into cigars before, you are now!!! 5 times straight on the dice game!!! Welcome to the club!!!
> 
> Thanks to all you guys for the cigars and one hell of a good time!!
> 
> Now the wifey said that I can drive down for one this weekend if ya'll are having another party....so let me know.


someone I need to meet.


----------



## mikey202

akatora said:


> Yes indeed!  I got worked allright...but the thing is...its not over yet...something might just happen this weekend. I might be beaten but I'm still breathing


Round 2: Cabo Wabo dat what I'm bringin' ...MAS TEQULIA!!!!!!:chk
oh ya...i won't forget my Mx2's this time either!!!!


----------



## snkbyt

update I talked to both Mike & Paul today and their both in for round two..........still awaiting reply from Matt.................do have a location yet? or is it in the place........:r


----------



## Blueface

Guys,
I have family in town through this weekend but if you land on TW, I am there!!!
Don't want to inconvenience all to his place but he will always gladly host us and has a large, comfortable facility with lots of sticks to choose from.


----------



## Ron1YY

Ok, It's looking like TW on Saturday. How does 2-3 Start time sound?

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, It's looking like TW on Saturday. How does 2-3 Start time sound?
> 
> Ron


looks like Saturday is a Travel HERF 2.5 hours............I guess I'll need a pre-HERF on Friday [email protected] my place.......:ss

need the addi for TW again if you would PM me


----------



## Ron1YY

Ok, here you go

*TOBACCO WORLD CIGARS*
4640 N. Powerline Road
Pompano Beach, FL, 33073
*PHONE NUMBERS *
Phone: (954) 957-9293
Toll Free: 1 (888) 20-CIGAR

*From I-95*: Exit at Sample Road and head west until you reach North Powerline Road. Make a right so you are heading north. Tobacco World will be on the right hand side.

*From Florida Turnpike* : Exit at Sample Road and head east until you reach North Powerline Road. Make a left so you are heading north. Tobacco World will be on the right hand side.

See everyone there!!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, here you go
> 
> *TOBACCO WORLD CIGARS*
> 4640 N. Powerline Road
> Pompano Beach, FL, 33073
> *PHONE NUMBERS *
> Phone: (954) 957-9293
> Toll Free: 1 (888) 20-CIGAR
> 
> *From I-95*: Exit at Sample Road and head west until you reach North Powerline Road. Make a right so you are heading north. Tobacco World will be on the right hand side.
> 
> *From Florida Turnpike* : Exit at Sample Road and head east until you reach North Powerline Road. Make a left so you are heading north. Tobacco World will be on the right hand side.
> 
> See everyone there!!!!!
> 
> Ron


see ya there


----------



## cousteux

just opened my account.........thanks for the push guys.....I enjoyed my 1st HERF and look forward to this coming Saturdays Road Trip to TW to meet the rest of the FL Crew..................I am the DICE KING...:r


----------



## akatora

cousteux said:


> just opened my account.........thanks for the push guys.....I enjoyed my 1st HERF and look forward to this coming Saturdays Road Trip to TW to meet the rest of the FL Crew..................I am the DICE KING...:r


Well...I don't know about the other guys....but I will certainly try and kick your ass this time :gn:fu There is beginners luck and theres beginners luck...but not twice in a row...I wouldn't be able to live with myself.

Looking forward to see you next weekend.

//Sebastian


----------



## snkbyt

akatora said:


> Well...I don't know about the other guys....but I will certainly try and kick your ass this time :gn:fu There is beginners luck and theres beginners luck...but not twice in a row...I wouldn't be able to live with myself.
> 
> Looking forward to see you next weekend.
> 
> //Sebastian


lets hope he is not that luck again...............walked outta here with a full humi


----------



## snkbyt

a real ATF herf

Guns & Ashes 7/07


----------



## Ron1YY

cousteux said:


> just opened my account.........thanks for the push guys.....I enjoyed my 1st HERF and look forward to this coming Saturdays Road Trip to TW to meet the rest of the FL Crew..................I am the DICE KING...:r


I WANT REDEMPTION  !!!!!!!! I am bringing the dice game and I plan on bringing the dice game and we aren't going to take that kind of a$$ kicking again :r !!!!

See you Saturday

Ron


----------



## Made in Dade

Sounds good :tu I will be there.


----------



## mikey202

Lookin' forward to Herfin' it up with ya'll again!!!!:ss


----------



## snkbyt

you all know me.................I'm in for a HERF :tu


----------



## Made in Dade

What's the total count for this. So I know what to bring.


----------



## snkbyt

Made in Dade said:


> What's the total count for this. So I know what to bring.


well lets just say.................you don't want to bring a KNIFE to a GUN fight.......:r


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> well lets just say.................you don't want to bring a KNIFE to a GUN fight.......:r


unless you are PR


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> unless you are PR


:r:r:r


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> :r:r:r


waiting for the PC police to come in


----------



## mikey202

snkbyt said:


> well lets just say.................you don't want to bring a KNIFE to a GUN fight.......:r


There is a storm comin' from the north.........:gn:ss:tu


----------



## ATLHARP

A little birdie told me that somebody has been holding out on their birthday which was a couple of days ago (July 26th)? All I know is that it maybe customary in Sweden to hold out on your birthday, but I have a feeling he may regret it (yeah you Sebastian!!).

*Guys, AKATORA held out on his birthday! I think he is going to know pain and suffering beyond words!*

I wonder how many Padron Anny's can he get into carry on luggage?

Florida crew don't let him get away with this!:tu

ATL


----------



## mikey202

IT"S THE FINAL COUNTDOOOOWN!!!!!:ss:tu


----------



## akatora

Andrew you bastard!!! 

Well....I did try to hold it as secret but I screwed up badly :hn:hn


----------



## BigVito

akatora said:


> Andrew you bastard!!!
> 
> Well....I did try to hold it as secret but I screwed up badly :hn:hn


:r putting that mildly


----------



## mikey202

Alright boys...I'm on me way. And I got something special for the Belated Birthday Boy!!!!


----------



## Ron1YY

6 Hours and counting!!!!!!!! Round 2 coming up!!!!!!!

So far the score is....Paul 40+ The rest of us......DEEP in the Negative!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## hollywood

Great talking last night Alex! You all have a f'ing good time today!! Smoke something good for the wannabes - those who wannabe there, but can't!!:ss:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

Funny story,

We were all coming home from dinner last night when out of no where, my daughter starts talking and asking how old we are. My wife tells her XX(See, I am smart sometimes) I tell her 42, and Sebastien says he just turned 29 a few days ago on the 26th. About a mile later I turn to him and say, "Did you just say you had a birthday while you've been in Florida?" Sebastien turned and the look on his face was priceless!!!! All he said was "OH DAMN!!!!! I thought I could slip it by" Not on my watch Bro!!!!!!

So, in short, Not only did he have his BIRTHDAY here, He tried to hide it from us guys!!!!!!!

This will not stand Bro!!!!!! :gn :gn :fu

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

ETD 10am............ETA 1230pm.................Sebastian you are :mn


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> ETD 10am............ETA 1230pm.................Sebastian you are :mn


Hell Alex, You're going to be there WAY before all of us!!!! I guess we'll cut out earlier and meet you before 2-3

Ron


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> ETD 10am............ETA 1230pm.................Sebastian you are :mn


:r reminds me of Heartbreak Ridge look what happen to the swede in that movie.


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> :r reminds me of Heartbreak Ridge look what happen to the swede in that movie.


Mikey202....Cousteus....& myself are here awaiting the rest of the crew

loaded for bear and ready to rumble............:ss


----------



## ATLHARP

Ron1YY said:


> Funny story,
> 
> We were all coming home from dinner last night when out of no where, my daughter starts talking and asking how old we are. My wife tells her XX(See, I am smart sometimes) I tell her 42, and Sebastien says he just turned 29 a few days ago on the 26th. About a mile later I turn to him and say, "Did you just say you had a birthday while you've been in Florida?" Sebastien turned and the look on his face was priceless!!!! All he said was "OH DAMN!!!!! I thought I could slip it by" Not on my watch Bro!!!!!!
> 
> So, in short, Not only did he have his BIRTHDAY here, He tried to hide it from us guys!!!!!!!
> 
> This will not stand Bro!!!!!! :gn :gn :fu
> 
> Ron


Wish I could be there guys,

Have fun at TW! Also don't hurt the Swede too badly................yeah right!

ATL


----------



## snkbyt

ATLHARP said:


> Wish I could be there guys,
> 
> Have fun at TW! Also don't hurt the Swede too badly................yeah right!
> 
> ATL


hey I need your new cell phone number...........to keep ya updated....:r


----------



## akatora

ATLHARP said:


> Wish I could be there guys,
> 
> Have fun at TW! Also don't hurt the Swede too badly................yeah right!
> 
> ATL


Well....as Ron usually puts it...."too late" 

We are having a great time here bro!! Wish I could hang out with you bro...but next time is definately on man!! :al:ss

Take it easy


----------



## snkbyt

HERF update.........................having a blast...........pics to post tomorrow


----------



## snkbyt

HERF update:

the swede is toast


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> HERF update:
> 
> the swede is toast


:r:r too easy DS


----------



## Blueface

snkbyt said:


> HERF update:
> 
> the swede is toast


No kidding!!!
I left at 6:00 and no doubt he was toast then.
Has to be burnt toast by now.:r


----------



## Ron1YY

Well, in true Florida fashion (Central & South) We celebrated Sebastien's Birthday!!!!!! He faired better than I did on My birthday as his face is not F^&ked up!!!! But I could put a good bet that he will have a SERIOUS Headache in the morning!!!!!! My thanks to Kris for being a great host as always and all the Bros that helped :al and :mn Sebastien!!!!!


More in the morning.

Ron


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> More in the morning.
> 
> Ron


No doubt it will be a painful morning indeed.:r
Friendly advice:
Tell him not to look down whatever it is he does.


----------



## ATLHARP

Man!!

You just couldn't let that poor boy be! Well I am sure he will have a joyous morning tomorrow. 

Well Sebastian is officially now a member of the SF crew. He got completely trashed at a herf and hopefully will live to tell about it!:al

Oh the memories!!!:ss

ATL


----------



## snkbyt

he'll (swede) live...............take to aspirin and call me in the morning.........:r


----------



## snkbyt

OK, now that this BD HERF is in the record books (like all past HERFs) and another victim as falling prey to the "I can handle it" clause in the FL Crew HERF bylaws. Once again the proof is in the pics..........yes there was a pic or two caught of a half smile....more like a grin....anyway there was always something in the way to prevent a clear shot.............better luck next time

here is the link
http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07/Sebastian BD HERF at TW/?start=all


----------



## ATLHARP

snkbyt said:


> OK, now that this BD HERF is in the record books (like all past HERFs) and another victim as falling prey to the "I can handle it" clause in the FL Crew HERF bylaws. Once again the proof is in the pics..........yes there was a pic or two caught of a half smile....more like a grin....anyway there was always something in the way to prevent a clear shot.............better luck next time
> 
> here is the link
> http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07/Sebastian BD HERF at TW/?start=all


Wow looks like a great time was had by all! I like this picture. I think after this herf Sebastian can get all those prime parking spots with the blue paint!

ATL


----------



## 68TriShield

Great pics but where the hell are the captions?:c


Looked like a frickin awesome herf though:tu


----------



## snkbyt

68TriShield said:


> Great pics but where the hell are the captions?:c
> 
> Looked like a frickin awesome herf though:tu


I'll edit that later.............wanted to get them posted B4 work........will caption later


----------



## Tuxguy

Definitly moved a couple weeks to early


----------



## akatora

I....just....want....to....forget.


----------



## RPB67

snkbyt said:


> OK, now that this BD HERF is in the record books (like all past HERFs) and another victim as falling prey to the "I can handle it" clause in the FL Crew HERF bylaws. Once again the proof is in the pics..........yes there was a pic or two caught of a half smile....more like a grin....anyway there was always something in the way to prevent a clear shot.............better luck next time
> 
> here is the link
> http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07/Sebastian BD HERF at TW/?start=all


Great pictures Alex.

Looks like you guys had a blast. Booze,cigars and friends....is there anything better.


----------



## snkbyt

akatora said:


> I....just....want....to....forget.


:r:r:r a man has got to know his limitations............even a swede


----------



## snkbyt

RPB67 said:


> Great pictures Alex.
> 
> Looks like you guys had a blast. Booze,cigars and friends....is there anything better.




not that I can think of at the moment........:r


----------



## mikey202

2 Herfs in 7 days with the South Florida crew!!!:tu

As usual, I had a great time with great Gorillas!!!

Sebatian......did Ron take you to IHOP for a big breakfast this morning? was glad to be part of the clean-up crew.:r

Thanks to everyone for the great cigars and drinks and to the the Staff of TW!!!

I almost forgot ...... I have a picture of smiling/laughing Snake.....but he says that it is not....what do ya'll think?







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RPB67

snkbyt said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> not that I can think of at the moment........:r


You are already in thinking mode....... I thought you would be in  mode.


----------



## Blueface

Guys,
Great time as always.
Glad I had the chance to meet new friends and see "old" (really old) ones.


----------



## snkbyt

Blueface said:


> Guys,
> Great time as always.
> Glad I had the chance to meet new friends and see "old" (really old) ones.


Ron.........he means you........:r


----------



## Made in Dade

Good time just like always fellas. Nice to meet the new gorillas from the CFC.
Word to the South Florida Crew, we should meet up at TW more often.


----------



## Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> Guys,
> Great time as always.
> Glad I had the chance to meet new friends and see *"old" (really old) ones*.


WOW, that Stung!!!!!!! Great times, Great Friends and THE VERY Best Host!!!! Thank you once again Kris for hosting this and putting up with our antics!!!!

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP

akatora said:


> I....just....want....to....forget.


But the beautiful thing is that you won't!:al

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP

mikey202 said:


> 2 Herfs in 7 days with the South Florida crew!!!:tu
> 
> As usual, I had a great time with great Gorillas!!!
> 
> Sebatian......did Ron take you to IHOP for a big breakfast this morning? was glad to be part of the clean-up crew.:r
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the great cigars and drinks and to the the Staff of TW!!!
> 
> I almost forgot ...... I have a picture of smiling/laughing Snake.....but he says that it is not....what do ya'll think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Beautifully done!!! Nice work!

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP

snkbyt said:


> Ron.........he means you........:r


Yeah,

This coming from the two "Grandpas!" If :BS was gold you guys would be millionaires!

ATL


----------



## Blueface

ATLHARP said:


> Yeah,
> 
> This coming from the two "Grandpas!" If :BS was gold you guys would be millionaires!
> 
> ATL


You *******!!!:r


----------



## ATLHARP

Blueface said:


> You *******!!!:r


Is that what you say when the Red Sox beat the Yankees?:chk

ATL


----------



## BigVito

mikey202 said:


> 2 Herfs in 7 days with the South Florida crew!!!:tu
> 
> As usual, I had a great time with great Gorillas!!!
> 
> Sebatian......did Ron take you to IHOP for a big breakfast this morning? was glad to be part of the clean-up crew.:r
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the great cigars and drinks and to the the Staff of TW!!!
> 
> I almost forgot ...... I have a picture of smiling/laughing Snake.....but he says that it is not....what do ya'll think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


looks like he is crapping


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> looks like he is crapping


so thats a vote for NOT a smile..................for the record this is a smile


----------



## Tuxguy

Funny you had to find a picture from 3 years ago


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> so thats a vote for NOT a smile..................for the record this is a smile


yes, and how is that a smile?


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> yes, and how is that a smile?


its camera shy.....................................:r


----------



## BigVito

another Alex smile caught on film


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> another Alex smile caught on film


funny...........I don't remember standing in front of a ruler tape


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> funny...........I don't remember standing in front of a ruler tape


Rum has that effect on people. :r


----------



## mikey202

Sebatian...hope you have a good trip home and I was glad to be able to herf with you twice. Till we meet again:tu.. go easy on the Tequlia and rum my friend!!!:ss
I was glad to a part of your American Herfin' experiance:al


----------



## akatora

I wish to thank everyone that I have met on this trip to US. I will bring back a bunch of nice memories...and maybe a couple of bad ones :al:al Haha!

Thanks Ron, Doreen and Faye for letting me stay with you, I can't express how much I appreciate your hospitality. Thanks Alex and the Cheryl for the warm welcome and the amazing food!!

Thank you all so much!!! Next time I will know...NOT to mix tequila and rum. :tu

// Sebastian


----------



## snkbyt

akatora said:


> Next time I will know...NOT to mix tequila and rum. :tu
> 
> // Sebastian


we shall see...............:r

like I told ya on the phone...........it was nice to have met ya and to be a part of your 1st two American HERFs.............have a safe trip and take care of yourself till next we HERF


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

i found a pic of alex as well: Not smiling but kinda angelic


----------



## mikey202

Kiwi Michelle said:


> i found a pic of alex as well: Not smiling but kinda angelic


HEE HEEE!!! are those Depends or Luvs?:r


----------



## snkbyt

OK we're at it again...........this time for/with Booker.............lets say Friday night the 17th (as he leaves on the 18th) at my place.............lets see a show of hands....whos in?


----------



## mikey202

I'll try to make it...the stars have to line up just right ...have a prior commitment for that Friday and Saturday. Would love to meet Brooker and see if we can get him in the same condition as "Da Swede".:r


----------



## snkbyt

mikey202 said:


> I'll try to make it...the stars have to line up just right ...have a prior commitment for that Friday and Saturday. Would love to meet Brooker and see if we can get him in the same condition as "Da Swede".:r


hope you can make it down


----------



## DETROITPHA357

mikey202 said:


> I'll try to make it...the stars have to line up just right ...have a prior commitment for that Friday and Saturday. Would love to meet Brooker and see if we can get him in the same condition as "Da Swede".:r


The stars r just right.:tg


----------



## Bigkerm

Alex, if it is ayt your place count me in !!!


----------



## snkbyt

Bigkerm said:


> Alex, if it is at your place again count me in !!!


counted :tu


----------



## akatora

Alex, you got room for one more? :r

I made it home two days ago, but I got to tell you guys....I miss US already. I´ve actually planned to come over in December again, but this time I´ll gather some other people (women too!) and we will rent a place + a car. It was a huge pleasure to have actually hang out with you guys..

Oh...and...thanks for the "royal treatment"...I guess...:al:al

Take Care folks.

//Sebastian


----------



## snkbyt

glad you enjoyed your stay and hanging out w/the FL Crews........look into a work visa for the next trip..........see ya soon........we'll HERF again soon so practice your skills.........:r



akatora said:


> Alex, you got room for one more? :r
> 
> I made it home two days ago, but I got to tell you guys....I miss US already. I´ve actually planned to come over in December again, but this time I´ll gather some other people (women too!) and we will rent a place + a car. It was a huge pleasure to have actually hang out with you guys..
> 
> Oh...and...thanks for the "royal treatment"...I guess...:al:al
> 
> Take Care folks.
> 
> //Sebastian


----------



## Blueface

akatora said:


> Alex, you got room for one more? :r
> 
> I made it home two days ago, but I got to tell you guys....I miss US already. I´ve actually planned to come over in December again, but this time I´ll gather some other people (women too!) and we will rent a place + a car. It was a huge pleasure to have actually hang out with you guys..
> 
> Oh...and...thanks for the "royal treatment"...I guess...:al:al
> 
> Take Care folks.
> 
> //Sebastian


:r
We screwed up.
We should have gotten you a shirt that read:
"I Survived Florida":r

Glad you made it out alive.


----------



## snkbyt

snkbyt said:


> OK we're at it again...........this time for/with Booker.............lets say Friday night the 17th (as he leaves on the 18th) at my place.............lets see a show of hands....whos in?


so far just Matt and myself?...............Ron can't make it..........still waiting to hear from Miami and Booker


----------



## Blueface

snkbyt said:


> so far just Matt and myself?...............Ron can't make it..........still waiting to hear from Miami and Booker


Man Alex, Friday is tough to do that drive.
Will be returning by the time I get there.


----------



## snkbyt

Blueface said:


> Man Alex, Friday is tough to do that drive.
> Will be returning by the time I get there.


no prob Carlos............you'll see him again at MMH3 @ TW in 2/08


----------

